# HDMI input 1 not working--SOLVED



## bgreen (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi all,new member here. Hope it's ok to post this question here and if not maybe someone can direct me to an appropriate forum. 
Just bought a Panasonic TC-P46C2 Plasma tv and am hooking it up to an Xfinity Motorola setop box.
Works fine with HDMI 2 input but when hooking up to HDMI 1 it doesn't work and in setup screen it reads "not in use" for this port when hooked up to it. This set only has two HDMI inputs so if it is a problem with the port I'll have to take it back. Tried calling Panasonic tech support a little while ago but was on hold and never got through. 
Am happy with the set otherwise considering the price range so I'd hate to have to return it.

Thanx
bgreen


----------



## bgreen (Dec 5, 2010)

Solved by Google. Seems like I must have labeled HDMI 1 as "not used " during setup. I changed the labeling to blank and now it works.

bgreen


----------

